# My 400 litre tank



## dave_m13 (8 Oct 2008)

Hi All

I have never uploaded any pics of my tanks but here is one that was taken a little while ago of my 400 litre tank, it has changed a little since. I have added some Tiger lilies and they have grown like made, as has the giant vallis which you cannot really see in this pic.






Thanks
Dave


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Oct 2008)

Good stuff, it looks really smart


----------



## vauxhallmark (8 Oct 2008)

Lookin' good! Take some recent shots for us.


----------



## the Guru! (9 Oct 2008)

Looks good mate. Maybe some differnt angle shots?


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Oct 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Good stuff, it looks really smart



agreed


----------



## Hugosek78 (15 Jan 2014)

plants in good condition


----------



## JohnKoncz (6 Feb 2014)

looking nice


----------

